# Compile gdbm



## ottoguy (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm trying to compile gdbm on mac osx 10.4.3.  I get past the ./configure and make, however make install crashes.  There is no make check. I'm at work, and I can't use fink or darwin to do the install since it can't get out of our network.  Below is the error I recieve from make install.  Anyone have any suggestions?  In the end Im trying to install gdbm so it will have the libraries to install ntop.

```
Test:~/Desktop/gdbm-1.8.3 scott$ sudo make install
Password:
./mkinstalldirs /usr/local/lib \
        /usr/local/include /usr/local/man/man3 \
        /usr/local/info
/bin/sh ./libtool /usr/bin/install -c -c libgdbm.la /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.la
/usr/bin/install -c -c .libs/libgdbm.3.0.0.dylib /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.3.0.0.dylib
(cd /usr/local/lib && rm -f libgdbm.3.dylib && ln -s libgdbm.3.0.0.dylib libgdbm.3.dylib)
(cd /usr/local/lib && rm -f libgdbm.dylib && ln -s libgdbm.3.0.0.dylib libgdbm.dylib)
/usr/bin/install -c -c .libs/libgdbm.lai /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.la
/usr/bin/install -c -c .libs/libgdbm.a /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.a
ranlib /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.a
chmod 644 /usr/local/lib/libgdbm.a
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Libraries have been installed in:
   /usr/local/lib

If you ever happen to want to link against installed libraries
in a given directory, LIBDIR, you must either use libtool, and
specify the full pathname of the library, or use the `-LLIBDIR'
flag during linking and do at least one of the following:
   - add LIBDIR to the `DYLD_LIBRARY_PATH' environment variable
     during execution

See any operating system documentation about shared libraries for
more information, such as the ld(1) and ld.so(8) manual pages.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
/usr/bin/install -c -m 644 -o bin -g bin gdbm.h \
        /usr/local/include/gdbm.h
install: bin: Invalid argument
make: *** [install] Error 67
Test:~/Desktop/gdbm-1.8.3 scott$
```


----------



## BjarneDM (Nov 3, 2005)

You'll have to modify Makefile.in . The problem is, that the install process is using a user/group par (bin/bin) that doesn't excist. This is the patch-file from DarwinPorts showing you the lines in Makefile.in you need to modify:

```
--- Makefile.in	Wed Oct  9 00:09:12 2002
+++ Makefile.in.patch	Sun Mar 23 00:20:36 2003
@@ -15,8 +15,8 @@
 INSTALL_DATA = @INSTALL_DATA@
 
 # File ownership and group
-BINOWN = bin
-BINGRP = bin
+BINOWN = root
+BINGRP = wheel
 
 MAKEINFO = makeinfo
 TEXI2DVI = texi2dvi
```
Good Luck


----------

